
Cathleen Morawetz, Mathematician with Real-World Impact, Dies at 94 - jseliger
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/11/science/cathleen-morawetz-dead-nyu-mathematician.html
======
pcl
This is a dupe from a few days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14997386](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14997386)

